# Frilled Dragon Vivarium



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

So i have quite a large cupboard that we will be converting into a frilly viv at some point in the next year or so.

it's 5ft H X 3ft L X 2ft D

i was planning on getting 2 uvb bulbs to make sure that he/she will be getting the required uv, one 10% at the top and a 5% attatched to the back.. is this a good idea?

also, i use the b&Q spot bulbs for my beardie, can i use these for a frilled aswell?

Thank you for any advice! Will post pictures in another thread when i eventually get converting.:notworthy:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

bump:notworthy:


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Super lizard*



clob91 said:


> bump:notworthy:


Got luck with the frilled lizard
just got one a few weeks ago and it's fantastic

I have it in a three by two viv at the minute as I am building a bigger enclosure

I have tried to get lighting and heating advice also but not much of a response at all

I have a few photos on my page if your interested

good luck anyhow 

Mike


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

having a 10.o at the top is fine and a 5 along the back ....provide a spot where no uv can penetrate so if they wish to get out of its way they can do so......

as far as temps go ambient temp of around 80 with a basking area of 100 .


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have just got my frilled about 2 weeks ago, they are really cool lizards he was a bit jumpy at first but has settled down a bit. He has a 4ftx3ftx2ft he has 1 x 10.0 uv tube at the top and 1x 100w reflector for basking my temps are spot on with this. Hope this helps but like mike10205 says there are not many people with this type of lizard so advice is few and far between..

Good luck and get some pics up....


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

luke2702 said:


> i have just got my frilled about 2 weeks ago, they are really cool lizards he was a bit jumpy at first but has settled down a bit. He has a 4ftx3ftx2ft he has 1 x 10.0 uv tube at the top and 1x 100w reflector for basking my temps are spot on with this. Hope this helps but like mike10205 says there are not many people with this type of lizard so advice is few and far between..
> 
> Good luck and get some pics up....


get some pics up yourself luke

we should see about start a catagory just for frills

class rep i love mine to bits such a character


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just him chilling in his basking area..










And another










His home for now..


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Corker*

Cool looking frillie

Looks quite big what age is he/she

Cant wait till my frillie gets a bit bigger

Here is my baby












Think this is a good pic as you can see all of her/him full tail and all










posing as always lol


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine is about 8/9 months old, but only had him for 2 weeks he is about 18inchs long head to end of tail...: victory:


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

luke2702 said:


> Mine is about 8/9 months old, but only had him for 2 weeks he is about 18inchs long head to end of tail...: victory:


Guy in the shop recons mine is about 5 - 6 month old but she looks tiny compared to your pic


----------

